# cycling ca-12, lincoln hwy



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

is it safe to ride on ca-12, from napa to fairfeild?

or is the traffic and trucks just to much?

anyone know of a route from napa to fairfeild?

THX


----------



## dprimero (Mar 9, 2012)

*Hwy 121*

The road on 12 is very busy, although there's a wide bike lane. I would suggest going over Hwy 121. It's a narrow road leading out of Napa to the northeast and a decent little climb, but when I was on it, there wasn't much traffic. 
After you've come over the hill make a right onto Wooden Valley Rd and enjoy the quiet country road. 

Hand a left at Mankas Corner and you'll be in Fairfield in no time. 

It you're hungry, don't make the left and continue straight (turns into Suisun Valley Rd. Right before the stop light, there's the Valley Café. Good eats. 

Enjoy 




go do it said:


> is it safe to ride on ca-12, from napa to fairfeild?
> 
> or is the traffic and trucks just to much?
> 
> ...


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been away but thanks for the reply


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

12 is pretty busy, pretty hectic. Some sections not so bad, some pretty dodgy


----------

